# Spanish on Sikes??



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

Are they still catching Spanish off Bob Sikes??

Then again, what are they catchin on Sikes??


Thanks


----------



## User13776 (Oct 20, 2010)

there are still some there. but from my understanding it has slowed down a bit.


----------

